# Hello



## zzzzz (Jan 20, 2007)

I've been training in mma since May this looked like a friendly community hopfully I will learn lots.I will contribute to threads if I think it' help. Have fun and keep training


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT.  Your impression that this is a friendly community is right on the money.  Enjoy your time on the board.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT! I have to add, there are times and certain threads where it gets a bit heated at times, but for the most part, it is friendly and very informative. Have fun, happy posting.


----------



## dragonswordkata (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Everyones view matters, they add depth and richness to MA community.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 20, 2007)

Hello and welcome.
Don't worry about if your comments will help or not, just make them.  This is a community of coversations, so start talking!

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Domo Kun (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Drac (Jan 20, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 20, 2007)

Ave.
And you're right, this is a friendly community. See you in the forums.


----------



## bydand (Jan 20, 2007)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Hello and welcome.
> Don't worry about if your comments will help or not, just make them.  This is a community of coversations, so start talking!
> 
> AoG



Can't say it better than this!

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome to Martialtalk, happy posting


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## MJS (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome and don't be afraid to ask questions


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome :wavey:


----------



## Tames D (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to MT   :wavey:


----------



## TKDDAD (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! :jediduel:​


----------



## Brundlefly (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello to all


----------

